# First time Mac and Cheese



## driedstick (Jun 24, 2016)

So I have not been doing much lately,,, Imagine that!!! LOL I thought this would be fast enough after work last night so I gave it a try 

It came out great,, I followed @Tumbleweed  post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232594/no-boil-smoked-mac-cheese

Thanks TW!! 

I was doing great till company showed up and I did not stir, and i could have taken it out a little sooner,, was a little dry but not bad. 

3 cups uncooked macaroni

1 stick butter

12 oz shredded cheddar (I used Mexi blend) 

4 oz shredded mozzarella

4 cups milk

salt & pepper to taste













IMG_20160623_174055875[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_174318768[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_174419598[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_175612031[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_200552365[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_200340699_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016






Next time I think I will add some shredded rotissori chicken to it.

This was the reason I did not stir and she was worth every moment of it,,, just 4 months old and getting so big,, first grandkid













IMG_20160623_193251518[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016






Sister in white, wife in middle and brother in law, on right,,, Little ones mom went shopping for a while and we got to watch and play with her,,, 

DS


----------



## tropics (Jun 24, 2016)

DS Congrats on the 1st Grandchild,even when you catch up to me its still exciting seeing them. Mac & Cheese is always a big hit around my house.

Richie Points for pulling it off last minute.


----------



## idahopz (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh man, that pic of the browned mac and cheese has me droolin'!

Adding the chicken is a good idea too - takes it from being a side to the main show - would just about be a dinner in a single dish


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 24, 2016)

Doesn't look dry to me! Just give me a spoon & I'll put the hurts on that mac n cheese [emoji]128512[/emoji]
 Lovely little girl. Don't blink. You'll open your eyes and she'll be 6.
Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks good to me DS! That's one of my sous chefs favorite meals to make.


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2016)

Tasty looking  Mac and cheese!


----------



## driedstick (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone,,, Had left overs last night and I think it was even better 

DS


----------



## pitbulmom (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks SO YUMMY!!!!! Gonna have to steal that recipe!

Would also be good with crumble Bacon and Jalapenos too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 26, 2016)

Awesome DS, I could take a plate of that bout now !   Thumbs Up


----------



## boog22 (Jun 26, 2016)

I just made this recipe today. Any tips on getting it a little creamier? It was good but it had a rough texture to it.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 27, 2016)

boog22 said:


> I just made this recipe today. Any tips on getting it a little creamier? It was good but it had a rough texture to it.


I was thinking about velveta cheese,, or maybe half and half instead of milk,,,, 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2016)

driedstick said:


> I was thinking about velveta cheese,, or maybe half and half instead of milk,,,,
> 
> DS



Velveta does the trick.


----------



## idahopz (Jun 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Velveta does the trick.


Ditto that - I also add a bit of sour cream to give it a silky texture plus an extra zip to the flavor.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks guys,,, I will have to give it a try this next time around,,, SWMBO loved it and so did the youngest son. 

DS


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

I can see you would be proud of your granchild! Very cute. The mac and cheese looks good.

Disco


----------



## Bummed (Jul 6, 2016)

That really looks amazing, thanks for the pics and recipe!


----------



## disco (Jul 8, 2016)

I can see you would be proud of your granchild! Very cute. The mac and cheese looks good.

Disco


----------



## sqwib (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks awesome.... I really love seeing folks hang out...


----------



## driedstick (Jul 8, 2016)

Bummed said:


> That really looks amazing, thanks for the pics and recipe!





Disco said:


> I can see you would be proud of your granchild! Very cute. The mac and cheese looks good.
> 
> Disco





SQWIB said:


> Looks awesome.... I really love seeing folks hang out...


Thanks everyone,,, yep good company, good food 

DS


----------



## yat-yas (Aug 26, 2016)

I am thinking of making some for a family reunion. It would be the first time for me to try this and I have heard it's good.
What wood is suggested for smoked Mac and cheese?
I might just use your recipe driedstick. Sounds easy enough.
And how long roughly does it take to smoke?


----------



## driedstick (Jun 24, 2016)

So I have not been doing much lately,,, Imagine that!!! LOL I thought this would be fast enough after work last night so I gave it a try 

It came out great,, I followed @Tumbleweed  post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232594/no-boil-smoked-mac-cheese

Thanks TW!! 

I was doing great till company showed up and I did not stir, and i could have taken it out a little sooner,, was a little dry but not bad. 

3 cups uncooked macaroni

1 stick butter

12 oz shredded cheddar (I used Mexi blend) 

4 oz shredded mozzarella

4 cups milk

salt & pepper to taste













IMG_20160623_174055875[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_174318768[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_174419598[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_175612031[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_200552365[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016


















IMG_20160623_200340699_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016






Next time I think I will add some shredded rotissori chicken to it.

This was the reason I did not stir and she was worth every moment of it,,, just 4 months old and getting so big,, first grandkid













IMG_20160623_193251518[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 24, 2016






Sister in white, wife in middle and brother in law, on right,,, Little ones mom went shopping for a while and we got to watch and play with her,,, 

DS


----------



## tropics (Jun 24, 2016)

DS Congrats on the 1st Grandchild,even when you catch up to me its still exciting seeing them. Mac & Cheese is always a big hit around my house.

Richie Points for pulling it off last minute.


----------



## idahopz (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh man, that pic of the browned mac and cheese has me droolin'!

Adding the chicken is a good idea too - takes it from being a side to the main show - would just about be a dinner in a single dish


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 24, 2016)

Doesn't look dry to me! Just give me a spoon & I'll put the hurts on that mac n cheese [emoji]128512[/emoji]
 Lovely little girl. Don't blink. You'll open your eyes and she'll be 6.
Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks good to me DS! That's one of my sous chefs favorite meals to make.


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2016)

Tasty looking  Mac and cheese!


----------



## driedstick (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone,,, Had left overs last night and I think it was even better 

DS


----------



## pitbulmom (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks SO YUMMY!!!!! Gonna have to steal that recipe!

Would also be good with crumble Bacon and Jalapenos too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 26, 2016)

Awesome DS, I could take a plate of that bout now !   Thumbs Up


----------



## boog22 (Jun 26, 2016)

I just made this recipe today. Any tips on getting it a little creamier? It was good but it had a rough texture to it.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 27, 2016)

boog22 said:


> I just made this recipe today. Any tips on getting it a little creamier? It was good but it had a rough texture to it.


I was thinking about velveta cheese,, or maybe half and half instead of milk,,,, 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 27, 2016)

driedstick said:


> I was thinking about velveta cheese,, or maybe half and half instead of milk,,,,
> 
> DS



Velveta does the trick.


----------



## idahopz (Jun 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Velveta does the trick.


Ditto that - I also add a bit of sour cream to give it a silky texture plus an extra zip to the flavor.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks guys,,, I will have to give it a try this next time around,,, SWMBO loved it and so did the youngest son. 

DS


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2016)

I can see you would be proud of your granchild! Very cute. The mac and cheese looks good.

Disco


----------



## Bummed (Jul 6, 2016)

That really looks amazing, thanks for the pics and recipe!


----------



## disco (Jul 8, 2016)

I can see you would be proud of your granchild! Very cute. The mac and cheese looks good.

Disco


----------



## sqwib (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks awesome.... I really love seeing folks hang out...


----------



## driedstick (Jul 8, 2016)

Bummed said:


> That really looks amazing, thanks for the pics and recipe!





Disco said:


> I can see you would be proud of your granchild! Very cute. The mac and cheese looks good.
> 
> Disco





SQWIB said:


> Looks awesome.... I really love seeing folks hang out...


Thanks everyone,,, yep good company, good food 

DS


----------



## yat-yas (Aug 26, 2016)

I am thinking of making some for a family reunion. It would be the first time for me to try this and I have heard it's good.
What wood is suggested for smoked Mac and cheese?
I might just use your recipe driedstick. Sounds easy enough.
And how long roughly does it take to smoke?


----------

